# SigmaTel Audio Driver for Asus F3 Notebook



## wasteofpaint (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello everyone, i hope you can help me solve this problem.
I recently reformatted my Asus F3 laptop with a fresh version of XP.
Asus gave me a cd with all of the drivers i needed to install. 
The only drivers i could not install was the UAA (Universal Audio Architecture driver for WIN2000/XP.) and the Audio driver for WIN2000/XP (SigmaTel). 
When i try to install the UAA it says ''Setup has detected that the Service Pack version of this system is newer than the update you are applying. There is no need for this update."
When I try to install the Sigmatel Audio Driver, when it says 'Please wait while the system updates the audio hardware configuration', suddenly a box pops up saying 'Another instance of this setup is already running.'
I click OK, it claims it finishes the set up and asks me to restart. 
I restart my computer, and the installation wizard begins again but with an error message that says "The system does not support the driver you are trying to install."
I look at my sound and audio devices, and it says no devices are installed.
I do not know where to go from here. I know these drivers were previously installed on this motherboard and worked fine. Can someone please help me? are there other drivers i could download that would work with my motherboard? Please help me, i just want my sound back.
:sigh:


----------

